# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Νιώθω ότι είμαι κάποια άλλη

## Cfk

Καλησπέρα, τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια περίπου νιώθω ότι είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Ξεκίνησε ένα βράδυ που με έπιασαν τύψεις για ένα γεγονός, για κάτι που έκανα εγώ. Στην προσπάθεια μου να ξεπεράσω τις τύψεις και να ηρεμισω άρχισα να νιώθω ότι χάνω εμένα. Η σκέψη ήταν ξεκάθαρα ότι "δεν γίνεται να το έχω κάνει εγώ αυτό" αρνηθηκα δλδ τις πράξεις μου, οπότε άρχισα να νιώθω διαφορετική. Για να σας κάνω να καταλάβετε καλύτερα, δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου η προσωπικότητα μου ούτε ο τρόπος που λειτουργώ,απλά έχει αλλάξει το αίσθημα του εγώ, του εαυτού μου. Ξεκίνησα θεραπεία και η ψυχολόγος μου μου μίλησε για αποπραγματοποιηση, αλλά ψάχνοντας το καταλαβα ότι αυτός ο όρος (επειδή το έχω βιωσει και αυτό παλιότερα) δεν περιγράφει αυτό που βιωνω τώρα. Έστω ότι κάθε άνθρωπος έχει μια μυρωδιά, ένα άρωμα που τον ακολουθεί και τον ξεχωρίζει χωρίς όμως να επηρεάζει την προσωπικότητα του, εε αυτό το άρωμα νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα το ξαναβρω ποτέ. Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει αισθανθεί κάτι παρόμοιο? Νιώθω ότι είμαι η μόνη και αυτό δεν βοηθάει καθόλου την κατάσταση...

----------

